# PFK Article On Soil Substrate Planted Tanks



## Tim Harrison (11 Jul 2012)

For those of you interested in setting up a soil substrate planted tank check out the first of a two-part series entitled "Set Your Own Energy Levels" in the August edition of Practical Fish Keeping, pages 36 through to 38. Written by yours truly, but under my real name. I hope you enjoy reading it as much I did writing it. The second part will be in the September edition


----------



## darren636 (11 Jul 2012)

hey! Well done for the article. I will check it out.


----------



## san-ho-zay (11 Jul 2012)

I've just re-subscribed but September will be my first issue. I'm fascinated by your approach so I'm going to go out and get that one. Congratulations!


----------



## Tim Harrison (11 Jul 2012)

Thanks guys, the articles are really about the use of soil substrates across the energy spectrum; they don't necessarily have to be the preserve of the low-tech or low-energy. For instance, there is a great deal of benefit to be derived from using them as a planting medium for CO2 driven tanks as well. I've called the overall approach "Hybrid-energy", for the want of a better phrase.


----------



## Antipofish (11 Jul 2012)

Hi Tim, I am assuming the soil is capped with a different substrate.  Would you say that it can be problematic for those who are constantly moving and changing their scape and uprooting plants (in terms of dragging up the soil and messing up the tank and substrate appearance ?) Im interested in the approach but worried about making mud soup in my tank as I am always tinkering (usually to correct my mistakes).


----------



## Tim Harrison (12 Jul 2012)

Hi Chris

I use a gravel tidy or soil retainer, the type of mesh used for greenhouse shading and place the sand/gravel cap on top.






You can buy it from Amazon or usually garden centres.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Gardman-Greenho ... 520&sr=8-3

It is very effective in partitioning the soil from the gravel/sand cap, and the disturbance from re-scaping is minimal. 

Believe it or not once soil becomes saturated I have found that it is pretty hard to disturb anyway; that is if it's capped with something else. Even without a soil retainer all I get is a bit of very fine particle turbitiy, in fact the one and only Gucci substrate I've used has given me more problems in terms of re-scaping mess. Either way, a filter with a good turnover soon clears it all up.

But you don't have to just use sand or gravel to cap, you can do what Alastair has done in his chocolate puddle and use a Gucci substrate, or whatever takes your fancy, as long as the grain size is around a minimum of 2-3mm and is conducive to water movement and therefore gas and nutrient exchange, all is good.

But this, and much more, will be explained in next months issue of PFK


----------



## LancsRick (12 Jul 2012)

I've never had any intereste in PFK in the past since my bias is towards the planted tank side rather than the fish themselves - is this a sign that I should shelve my perceptions and get PFK?


----------



## darren636 (12 Jul 2012)

LancsRick said:
			
		

> I've never had any intereste in PFK in the past since my bias is towards the planted tank side rather than the fish themselves - is this a sign that I should shelve my perceptions and get PFK?


i agree with you. My take on pfk is that it lacks depth in its articles. But i will try again with this one.


----------



## awtong (12 Jul 2012)

I would say the number of planted articles and features has been steadily growing.  I have a huge interest in fish and plants so I enjoy reading it.  Plus the wife buys it for me from work and gets 20% discount!

Andy


----------



## Antipofish (12 Jul 2012)

LancsRick said:
			
		

> I've never had any intereste in PFK in the past since my bias is towards the planted tank side rather than the fish themselves - is this a sign that I should shelve my perceptions and get PFK?



Its improved a lot from the PFK of old.  Although I wish Eric Borneman was still writing articles for them as he was so passionate about his corals.  Rick, its worth subscribing if not to get the free gift !!!


----------



## LancsRick (12 Jul 2012)

I don't need another shrimp tank though! Or do I....


----------



## Antipofish (12 Jul 2012)

LancsRick said:
			
		

> I don't need another shrimp tank though! Or do I....



Its a JBL E700 external until 13/7/12 mate.  Always handy to have a spare filter laying around  (Or even sell the bugger, hehe)


----------



## LancsRick (12 Jul 2012)

That's over now I think - http://www.greatmagazines.co.uk/store/d ... 3&id=53192


----------



## Tim Harrison (12 Jul 2012)

darren636 said:
			
		

> LancsRick said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You never know who's reading this forum and doing a sneaky bit of market research  There have been quite a few planted tank related articles in the last few issues I've read, but if the demand for more of the same is there I am sure we could see even more in the future. So keep the positive comments coming


----------



## George Farmer (14 Jul 2012)

Contragulations, Tim! 

Great to see this area of the planted tank hobby covered. I look forward to checking it out when the post eventually gets out here!


----------



## Tim Harrison (14 Jul 2012)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Contragulations, Tim!
> 
> Great to see this area of the planted tank hobby covered. I look forward to checking it out when the post eventually gets out here!



Thanks George, I hope the post arrives soon


----------

